# Canada banning sale of drop-side cribs



## sew_crafty_girl (May 15, 2009)

http://news.globaltv.com/entertainme...522/story.html

Looks like I'll be returning the crib I just bought. Thankfully it's still in the box!


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sew_crafty_girl* 
http://news.globaltv.com/entertainme...522/story.html

Looks like I'll be returning the crib I just bought. Thankfully it's still in the box!


yeah im not surprised, I've had to get a repair kit for our crib before, and now I realize that I should have just chucked it out along time ago...well guess dd will be sleeping in her playpen....gosh i wish she'd choose to co-sleep(HATES sleeping w us)


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

well gosh that sucks. I can't imagine how you wouldn't notice your crib coming apart like that. We have a drop side and luckily it has a completely different mechanism. When we were crib shopping I tried every crib in the store and I couldn't reach the mattress on any of the fixed rail cribs - I'm too short. I would literally have to drop or throw the baby in there. I love my drop side!


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

We have a crib with that mechanism, but it is a Graco. Yes, it is a really, really flimsy mechanism. BUT I can barely touch the mattress on the very highest setting. Dropping the baby is right. My sister's drop side in the early '90s had a metal sliding mechanism. Why can't we just go back to that? Eliminating drop sides all together just seems extreme.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was going to say, what are short parents supposed to do if they don't co-sleep? Spike the kid over like a volleyball?


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_crib_recall

is this the same situation as in here is the US?
crazy!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd have to drop my kids if I didn't have a crib with a side that lowered- I'm not quite 5'2" tall.. I have one with a different mechanism, and I'm comfortable with the safety of that mechanism. Also, my kids cosleep until they're a bit older, so I'm not as worried about entrapment as I would be with a teeny tiny baby.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We used a drop side crib that was handed down to us as baby gates. My DH used the sides of the crib as gates at my mom's house, he installed hinges and a latch and it looks nice.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I know of a child who died as a result of one of those cribs (or similar) back in 98. The information about the dangers have been out there for long enough for manufacturers to shape up and stop playing russian roulette with baby's lives.


----------



## babeak (Jan 10, 2008)

Guess you have to risk teetering on a step stool to put the baby in. We have fixed crib though it has never had one side on it. We side-car'd our crib to our bed. Co-sleeping and still space of DD's own crib. Then we made into a toddler bed until we bring her to bed with us.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

My friend is 5'2 and uses a step stool to put her child into the crib (it doesn't have a drop side) just to be extra safe.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

Gahh! I just found out about this last night. We've already repaired our storkcraft crib once because of a "recall"

I don't want to reuse this crib for the baby due in January, but we can't really afford to buy another. We can't cosleep, it just doesn't work for us.

Baby will be in our room. Id considered a cosleeper attachment but not sure how well that will work even.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'm tall & there is nooooo way I could put sleeping ds into the crib without the drop side without dropping him to the mattress & therefore waking him. Thank goodness we have a different design than that.


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

The putting to bed while asleep is the biggest problem I can see for me. I'm sort I guess I'll be getting a step stool.

Hrm, or maybe I can now talk dh into an amby.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm confused as to why so many of you are worried about having to "drop" the baby down into the crib? If they're that young, generally the mattress has a higher setting, right?
I'm only 5'1" and have no issues when they are younger with the mattress at the higher setting. However, DS2 only started using the crib at 12 months with the mattress already lowered, and the latches on our *Storkcraft* crib were already shot so we have it bolted in place. I've never had a problem putting him to bed.

Regardless, we need a new crib now and I was really hoping for a replacement









no point in ordering the new hardware because ours has already been "fixed".


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's the type of crib we have. It was handed down to us from SIL, who never used it, because she ended up cosleeping. We have it in storage, we never used it, because we cosleep. And now I guess it's garbage, having never been used! Oh well!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Tizzy - ds is 13 months & our crib is therefore on the lowest setting but I still put him down asleep, so yeah, I'd have to drop him to get him down.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizzy* 
I'm confused as to why so many of you are worried about having to "drop" the baby down into the crib? If they're that young, generally the mattress has a higher setting, right?
I'm only 5'1" and have no issues when they are younger with the mattress at the higher setting. However, DS2 only started using the crib at 12 months with the mattress already lowered, and the latches on our *Storkcraft* crib were already shot so we have it bolted in place. I've never had a problem putting him to bed.

My 4 month old is starting to grab the upper rail and pull. She'll be sitting up any minute and we need to move to the next setting down, which I absolutely can't touch with the rail up.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmmmm I wonder if something like an Ikea crib would be more practical then? They are lower to the ground to begin with.
I suppose a taller crib could be further modified by trimming the legs but I guess it would make more sense to just get a shorter crib to begin with.
Maybe that's why I haven't had any problems - maybe mine is shorter, i.e. less space under the mattress.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

There's no need to throw a useless crib in the garbage. Those slatted slides make a great start for small shelves. I made a dehydrator out of one.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Without the drop-side, I wouldn't have been able to use a crib at all! I would have had to stop using the crib as soon as DS was old enough to pull himself into a sitting position- that's when I started raising the side after putting him down in the crib.

I don't understand why they're banning ALL drop-side cribs. Why can't they ban a certain kind of hardware, or insist on specific safety features being added?

What about cribs that have sides that fold up and down, with the main body of the side staying put? Do those still exist?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I don't understand why they're banning ALL drop-side cribs. Why can't they ban a certain kind of hardware, or insist on specific safety features being added?

I'm wondering this too. Our children's hospital has nothing BUT drop side cribs, for obvious reasons. If they can make them sturdy enough for a hospital, why can't they do that for home use? Obviously people don't want industrial looking cribs in their nurseries, but c'mon, some metal hardware and sturdy wood wouldn't be so bad.

We'll be keeping our drop-side crib. DD can't even roll over or lift her head, let alone break the mechanism and slip down between the rails. For her it is necessary because of all the tubes and wires. Trying to lean way over to put a child like her in a crib often results in yanked out tubes. It happens even with the rail down sometimes.


----------

